# Lathe Cross Slide Indicator



## cfellows (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been thinking about mounting a dial indicator on my lathe cross slide for some time now, but just never got around to it. Well, I finally did it, and all I can say is, "Why didn't I do this earlier"! I makes it so much easier to determine how much metal you're taking off or how much you are increasing the bore. Cross slide movements of half a thou can be done done now. 

The bit of metal that engages the anvil of the indicator is a clamp bar from one of my fixture plates. I can easily reposition it with a wide range of movement to bring the indicator to zero and/or accommodate different size turnings. The holder bar is made from 1/4" aluminum and is also slotted where it mounts to the carriage so some range of adjustment is available there, although I doubt I'll ever need it.

If you don't have one of these, make one quick. You won't be sorry!

Chuck


----------



## mklotz (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, they're handy, aren't they?

I use mine for repositioning the cross-slide when threading. With your design, you could replace the DI with a bar when threading and have a positive stop rather than relying on the DI zero as I do.

Folks interested in doing this should check the back side of their carriage. On mine there were a number of tapped holes already there. Probably for a taper attachment but I used them to attach a multi-purpose thing that allows the use of the DI as well as a drip cutting oil dispenser that always stays directly over the cutting tool.


----------



## ariz (Oct 6, 2009)

this is really a neat solution, very well done :bow:

if I had seen this some time ago probably I had do the same
instead, I bought a digital DRO that isn't arrived yet
I doubt that it will be so easy to mount and so accurate in use


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 6, 2009)

Great idea Chuck. Thanks for that.

Marv...I'd like to see that cutting oil dispenser. That also sounds pretty convenient.


----------



## mklotz (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's a picture of the drip oiler itself. It's cobbled together from plumbing parts available at any Home Depot, OSH or the like. 






And here it is in use. The lab stand is secured to the carriage and the oiler drops into it. The cup at the top of the oiler is filled with cutting oil and the valve is adjusted to provide a drop every fifteen seconds or so. 






It's the cat's meow for cutting off since it guarantees that the cut is oiled even if your hands are busy turning the crossfeed and wiping sweat from your brow.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Marv. Nice.

I also see a chuck key with an 'extra' handle? Makes me think of a steering wheel with a knob. Is that what it is? Makes it easier to turn several times without dropping it?


----------



## mklotz (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, it's a speeder for the chuck key. Drop the key in the pinion hole, put your palm on the speeder knob and rotate your hand in a small horizontal circle to open/close the chuck quickly.


----------



## black85vette (Oct 7, 2009)

Reminds me of the speed wrench in the days before air tools:


http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?P65=&tool=all&item_ID=1619&group_ID=232&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog

Nice addition to the chuck key!

My 4 jaw is so long winded that when I need to reverse all 4 jaws I use a driver I made mounted in my DeWalt cordless drill. Variable speed and plenty of torque to get the job done.


----------



## bearcar1 (Oct 7, 2009)

A veritable "necker's knob" for a chuck key. (for those of you who remember such things) :big:

cool idea. I will have to steal that one. Thanks.

BC1
Jim


----------



## tel (Oct 7, 2009)

What a grand idea! That'll save me a lot of head scratching trying to make an indexable dial for the ancient Myford.


----------



## rog/tn (Oct 7, 2009)

*discussion* Chuck...
Thanks for sharing three great ideas. I plan to implement all 3 on my SouthBend this weekend.
rog/tn


----------



## putputman (Oct 11, 2009)

This is another version of a cross slide indicator. It does have the travel that Chucks' indicator has, but I use this for my final close tolerance cuts on turning & boring. The indicator is a .0001" with about 1/4" travel.







The mount has a positive stop so you can't jam the indicator. The indicator tip is spring loaded for additional safety.







The unit is easily installed and removed adjusting a single screw. The mount is made from aluminum so it will not damage the cross slide.


----------



## cfellows (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice, Arv. Yours is a lot easier to remove than mine.

Chuck


----------

